# Tropheus Dubosi Ikola in 40.gal breeder?



## vstar (Dec 29, 2009)

Is it possible to keep 6-8 of these in a 40 gal breeder tank with other fish such as Julidochromas with them? I know there will be agression,but am wodering if the agession are less then the Moori species or should I just stay away from the Tropheus altogether? I don't want a bigger tank then what I have.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Wih a 40 gallon just about all serious Tropheus keepers would suggest it's a no-go. On a side-note - duboisi and ikola are different species. No such thing as duboisi ikola that I'm aware of.... Understandably confused due to the yellow barring pattern but when you seen them both they are really not alike. Cheers.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

40g breeder tank Tropheus community? Not something I would try.

All the best James


----------



## vstar (Dec 29, 2009)

You are right, I meant the Dubosi (Maswa Wide Yellow Band) rather then the Ikola (Kaiser),Check it out in the Profiles. Inputs are not what I wanted to see but expected that. Thank for the correction. I will be just setting up the community tank.


----------

